# Setchey Garage, Norfolk - July 2011



## rectory-rat (Jul 3, 2011)

I noticed this little place when we were driving past a few weeks back, and from the road it looks as though it is just the old petrol pump, and a couple of falling down wooden sheds behind. However, on walking up the footpath next door, we found much more round the back...

...It appears that there is also living accomodation around the back of the garage, a long two story building, and then behind that a large shed outhouse structure with severe arson damage. There are bars an all the windows on both floors on this building, for no apparant reason.

Although all the buildings are mostly stripped, there are occasional bits of furniture, as well as stoves, a cement mixer and a vintage car.

The only piece of paperwork dates from 1968, which from the look of the buildings could be near the time the garage closed.

On with the pics...



































































A couple of the building at the far end, with bars on the windows:
















Thanks for looking 

-RR


----------



## wagg20 (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe that the vehicle in your 3rd shot is the same one as I took back in 1996 - see below link!

http://norfolkinruins.photium.com/photo414666.html


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 3, 2011)

wagg20 said:


> I believe that the vehicle in your 3rd shot is the same one as I took back in 1996 - see below link!
> 
> http://norfolkinruins.photium.com/photo414666.html



Wow, thanks for the link, I'm pretty sure it's the same one. 15 years back and still sat there, if a little more rusty!!
-RR


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 4, 2011)

rectory-rat said:


>



For those of you who are interested, my dad tells me this is an Austin Cambridge rusting in the shed

-RR


----------

